# Saltwater clams



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Just a random thought that cmae to me while at Costco the other day, but has anybody ever tried to keep clams in the saltwater aquarium, just as a pet? Is this even possible?


----------



## predator (Jan 28, 2005)

You mean like Tridacna?










Very high lighting requirements... Metal halides are pretty much a must... People do it all the time... just havet o have the setup for it...

Scallops dont take the lighting that clams do since they are filter feeders, but they are reclusive and very hard to get to feed...










-me


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2009)

sorry......if i find clams they eventually end up in the cooker!


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Ah, that is so cool! Someday, someday.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

There are several species of clams out there for purchase. The easiest of the speices being Derasa and Squamosa
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=497+529+585&pcatid=585
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=497+529+589&pcatid=589


----------



## Asully70 (Aug 22, 2008)

Yup i just bought my first Squamosa today. they are sweet. i doubt you want the ones in costco though lol


----------

